# Don't pick on the Farmers and Ranchers



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Went to a seminar last week put on by the Red River Basin Board. An attorney from out east gave a presentation and one thing he emphasized was "The only thing we (the United States) export are farm products."
When you think of it he is right.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Not true. Since NAFTA we have been exporting jobs buy the thousands each year. We have also been exporting billions of aid dollars each year.

 Al


----------



## OverLord (Jan 16, 2009)

and Military Tech to China


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just think of all we import we once did for our selves. Oil, cars, tractors and other farm machinery, tainted honey from china, tainted pet food from china, toys for our children and grand children painted with lead paint, tools from china and india, doctors from India, party store owners from the middle east, workers from mexico and clothing from asia. Really a shame that the biggest commie loosers are Cuba and Russia. And of course *the very biggest looser is Americans. *We now borrow money from other countrys, we spend it in other countrys at an alarming rate now too. We also send billions upon billions of dollars to other countrys as aid too.

Feel free to add to the list of things we did our selves we no longer do.

 Al


----------

